# craze pre workout side effects



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Havent been on any gear for at least 3 months. Balls came back and had bloods done and came back normal.

Now started to use craze again and noticed my balls are like if i had been using gear. Not sure if its coincidence or maybe the cold ha? Since i have been away for 4 months on 35-40+ degrees.

Anyone else noticed this or do i just have small balls


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ps wasnt sure which place to post this so apologies if its in the wrong section


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

robbo9 said:


> Havent been on any gear for at least 3 months. Balls came back and had bloods done and came back normal.
> 
> Now started to use craze again and noticed my balls are like if i had been using gear. Not sure if its coincidence or maybe the cold ha? Since i have been away for 4 months on 35-40+ degrees.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this or do i just have small balls


I regulalry use Craze and never encountered this that I have noticed. Will have a good feel tonight (any excuse eh?) and report back!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Mate I used jack3d when it very first came out and it made my cock shrink for 3 hours honest!


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah ballin..report back just dont think of me when your doing it now ha

And yeah kris with jack3d my cock shrunk too but had few lads in the gym saying it was happening to them before i mentioned it did it to me


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You haven't got much of a tan with those temperatures



I have a similar side effect with heavily stim pre workouts

Much like speed or coke or pills

Shag for hours with a two inch penis


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Stimulants can have an affect on the prostate causing a reduced blood flow, making your cock and balls smaller temporarily.

Think thats true anyway


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

My cock and balls always shrink up on stims. Can't wear tights anymore when I take them


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

the most worrying thing is the only thing that makes my willy shrink is amphetamines... does this mean Jack3D etc has that kind of compound in it? It also gives me jitters and awful comedown too!!


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> the most worrying thing is the only thing that makes my willy shrink is amphetamines... does this mean Jack3D etc has that kind of compound in it? It also gives me jitters and awful comedown too!!


I'd say even caffeine alone can shrink it a little bit.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Most stims will cause the release of adrenaline which is why they all have similar side effects. Blood is diverted away from non essential organs, digestion slows/stops etc...


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

the most I'll use now is some fast fruit sugar like an apple, pear or some grapes etc... some nuts or nut butter and half a caffeine tab (100mg ish for half tab).

More than enough for a little boost


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Where do you think the phrase 'Stim dick' came from? Pre's such as Jack3d and No-Xplode were \ are notorious for it!

Too much caffeine can shrink aswell


----------



## Badonkadonk (Dec 9, 2012)

I have heard about this many times before but never really felt any effect, a jack3d workout and I just won't get home as fast as i can and lift my wife in the air against a wall, but i never pass from half dose or I will not sleep a single hour, half dose is a big fight already to get some rest, too many cooffe during the day i guess

I can't find any jack3d anymore, is the jack3d micro any good, never try anything else as jack3d was my best friend for years...

i made a search and I'm completly lost, there is so many in the market, wich one will be close to jack3d?

Thanks in advance and it probably there's a thread somewhere about it but I'm on my phone.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Happy im not the only one. At least my new girlfriend can read this thread and think im normal.

Not surr where you live but few shops in leeds still have jack3d. Yesturday i think i saw them at £30


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Badonkadonk said:


> I have heard about this many times before but never really felt any effect, a jack3d workout and I just won't get home as fast as i can and lift my wife in the air against a wall, but i never pass from half dose or I will not sleep a single hour, half dose is a big fight already to get some rest, too many cooffe during the day i guess
> 
> I can't find any jack3d anymore, is the jack3d micro any good, never try anything else as jack3d was my best friend for years...
> 
> ...


Micro was very poor in my opinion - You can still grab Jack3d from certain sites - have a look around mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Craze isn't doing much for me atm , I am going to take 8 scoops tomorrow, i'll see you all in the new year :thumb:


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

OldManRiver:3723042 said:


> Craze isn't doing much for me atm , I am going to take 8 scoops tomorrow, i'll see you all in the new year :thumb:


You better tell someone then as guess there will be trouble somewhere. Either some lad on the floor because hes taking the **** with time on a bench or your body packs in and you are lying in a ditch


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Also just come from the gym. Just looked down and it looks like im 10 again


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Balls are fine but dick looks like I just done a fat line of coke!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm gonna try Warrior Blaze for a pre workout tomorrow, see how that fares.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Used it once, felt like **** for the rest of the day, never again.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> I'm gonna try Warrior Blaze for a pre workout tomorrow, see how that fares.


Great in the gym, Say Adios to any sleep if you take it later then 3pm


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

FreshPrince88 said:


> Where do you think the phrase 'Stim dick' came from? Pre's such as Jack3d and No-Xplode were \ are notorious for it!
> 
> Too much caffeine can shrink aswell


No Xplode shouldn't cause any shrinkage at all . Quite the opposite as its packed with L-Arganine .

3 scoops and you can say hello to a buzzing workout and a trip to Rockhardbonerville !


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah took it last night about 7pm - went the gym and had a great workout - got to sleep just before midnight and then was wide awake at 3am  Still went the gym again this morning at 6am though!


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> No Xplode shouldn't cause any shrinkage at all . Quite the opposite as its packed with L-Arganine .
> 
> 3 scoops and you can say hello to a buzzing workout and a trip to Rockhardbonerville !


If you take NO Xplode and no other caffeine then yeah agreed, but if you have your coffee during the day and train in the evening then the extra caffeine in it could cause it, especially if you are taking 2-3 scoops of it, For example here is a breakdown of drinks and caffeine content:

Instant coffee (heaped teaspoon) Any size 50-60 mg of caffeine

Filter coffee Medium (125 ml) 60-100 mg of caffeine

Coffee filter machine Medium (125 ml) 60-100 mg of caffeine

Espresso Small (80 ml) 70-80 mg of caffeine

Tea Medium (125 ml) 30-60 mg of caffeine

Coke 330 ml can 40-45 mg of caffeine

1 scoop of no explode = 100mg of caffeine, so in one preworkout sitting your intaking 200-300mg of caffeine


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Phenethylamine one of the ingredients in CRAZE is similar to amphetamine in its action and it releases noradrenaline and dopamine.

Noradrenaline and dopamine will stimulate the Sympathetic nervous system "Fight-or-Flight" and inhibit parasympathetic nervous system "housekeeping, rest and relax" so less blood to the willy and more to the muscles and organs that need to keep the metabolism going so you can fight the lion or run away from it, so that it why it may shrink.


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Love my pre-workouts.

Find Hemorage gives me a tiny cock for a few hours which can be embarassing in the showers 'its the pre-workout.... honestly dudes...?' but gives my Gfriend a laugh if she gropes me :blush:

Also get this if go into gym totally 'straight' with no pre workout but am in bad mood, aggresive frame of mind but cock returns to sitting nice immediately unlike with pre-workouts.


----------



## Jack3dLegal (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmm this usually is not a very common trend with craze pre workout. I know a guy you can

ask that will answer any of your question.

Go to: http://www.crazepreworkout.com/side-effects

Has ****loads of information about whats in Craze. I'm betting that it's the stimulants you are had taken, they have a

slight vasoconstrictor effect.


----------

